# Fuente Rosado vs flor fina 8-5-8 sungrown



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Who's tried both and which did you prefer?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

858 Sungrown, no doubt about it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ive never tried a Fuente rosado, but the one sungrown I had last year was _stellar_!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

szyzk said:


> 858 Sungrown, no doubt about it!


Ratings say the Rosado is a bit sweeter than the sungrown. Do you agree?


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

8-5-8 Sungrown is a favorite of mines.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Good thread, I love the SGs but would like to know if the Rosados are any good. Available info on the web says this is something I will enjoy very much.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

pittjitsu said:


> Ratings say the Rosado is a bit sweeter than the sungrown. Do you agree?


Hmm, that's a bit tough to compare. The only Fuente Rosados I've had (that I can remember right now - where's my morning coffee?) were the Hemingway and Casa Fuente, and since their binder & filler are so different than the 858 I doubt I could give you a good answer.

I can say that the 858 Sungrown has a distinct sweetness in the background that is missing from the regular 858 - but it's not a major component of the overall flavor.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I like the sungrown but damn if I don't want to try the rosado, it's one of my favorite wrappers. Basically, get both!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

BMack said:


> I like the sungrown but damn if I don't want to try the rosado, it's one of my favorite wrappers. Basically, get both!


That's always the cure! Get um all!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I really enjy the magnum r's. They have turned into one of my goto smokes. Both are very good sticks. So buy both!


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

Both are great BUT the Fuente Rosado wins hands down. I would recommend that if anyone out there has not tried one yet...GET GOING!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you talking about the 858 rosados? I haven't had those, butthe Hemingway rosados are my favorite hemmys followed by the Sungrown. The magnum rosados are delicious cigars, I prefer those to any 858s I've had. And the rosados are usually sweeter as a general rule. I try to pick up any special fuente rosados I come across.


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> Are you talking about the 858 rosados? I haven't had those, butthe Hemingway rosados are my favorite hemmys followed by the Sungrown. The magnum rosados are delicious cigars, I prefer those to any 858s I've had. And the rosados are usually sweeter as a general rule. I try to pick up any special fuente rosados I come across.


 Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva. I guessing on sizes...I think it come in a 44, 47, 55 ring gauges. The middle sized one is the one I like a lot!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

HotAshCigarsFacebook said:


> Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva. I guessing on sizes...I think it come in a 44, 47, 55 ring gauges. The middle sized one is the one I like a lot!


Yep, That's the magnum r. Great cigar! It does seem to have a nice sweetness about it.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Yep, That's the magnum r. Great cigar! It does seem to have a nice sweetness about it.


The R44 is an amazing smoke, one of the best I've had this year, but its still a bit tough to find. Strangely enough, I think it has about a 47 ring gauge; the rest have the same rg as their name I think. 52, 54, 56 & 58. In my opinion, the smaller the rg n this line, the better the cigar. The wrapper flavors really shine through on the 44.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

858 Sungrown - fairly mild, sweet, caramel, raisin, touch of savory/smoky
This is one of my favorites.

Magnum R - sweet, cedar, raisins, slightly acrid
I usually like sweetness, but this one comes across as unbalanced to me, too much of the sweet/tart/raisiny flavors, without anything to balance them.

YMMV.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

aroma said:


> 858 Sungrown - fairly mild, sweet, caramel, raisin, touch of savory/smoky
> This is one of my favorites.
> 
> Magnum R - sweet, cedar, raisins, slightly acrid
> ...


THANK YOU! That's exactly what I was looking for in a review. Great explanation, again thanks.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

pittjitsu said:


> THANK YOU! That's exactly what I was looking for in a review. Great explanation, again thanks.


No prob; happy to help!
:smoke:

When rendering an opinion about a cigar, I usually try to add a sentence about why I like / don't like it. Since you seem to appreciate that approach, let me take the opportunity to dredge up an old thread of mine on the subject: But WHY do you like that cigar?


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks again, great thread and great help. I totally agree with your thread Idea and yes, it was the most descriptive explanation I have gotten. I believe we have a close liking to the same flavor profiles. I like sweetness, raisin, fruit, some spices of they are well melded into the mix but I'm not a fan of pepper or head blasting nicotine bombs. In another thread I had asked about tatuaje cigars. I read some are very strong and most are peppery to the max. Have you found any of this brand that matches your likings? I'm very new to cigars in general so its been hit or miss trying to find sweeter, les peppery but more raisin molasses flavored sticks. If you have any suggestions, please PM me, I could use the references.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm actually not a huge fan of the raisin flavor. I like it when it's in the background, not dominant. Most of the times I've gotten distinct raisin flavors have been with Fuente-made cigars with sun-grown or rosado wrappers, including the cigars we've been discussing here, as well as Hemingway Rosados and Opus X (give them rest measured in years). Fuente makes lots more sun-growns - Chateau Fuente SG, Cuban Belicoso, Queen B, etc. - all raisiny to some degree, but not as smooth as the 858 SG and Hemingway Rosado, but you should still try them.

If you really like raisin, try PMing swingerofbirches - he loves raisiny cigars and may have some more ideas for you.

A couple of smoother sticks with fruity (and chocolaty) flavors: Hemingway maduro (WOAM, etc.) and La Riqueza.

W.r.t. Tatuaje, the two that I know I like are La Riqueza, and Cabaiguan Guapos maduro (which should tell you right off that I don't fit the Tatuaje-lover profile). I've had a few of the core line Seleccion de Cazador ("brown label"), and even rested a year, they strike me as thin, dry, somewhat acrid, and higher-nic than I like - they're pretty much the opposite of my ideal - sweet, smooth, rich, flavorful, and, low-nic. The maduro ("Reserva") versions are better, but still not as good a match for my preferences as many other cigars. But everyone should try a couple, for cigar literacy if nothing else.

I've tried a few other Tat brands, with more or less similar reactions: Havana VI (red label), Cabaiguan natural, Cabaiguan guapos (sun-grown). I have Tat Blacks, La Casita Criollas, and a couple more brown labels resting; perhaps I'll eventually find something there that I like. I don't buy the limited releases from Tatuaje (or any manufacturer), because I'm so averse to harshness that I almost always rest everything a year, and by then, if I find I like the stick, it's too late to buy any more.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

aroma said:


> I'm actually not a huge fan of the raisin flavor. I like it when it's in the background, not dominant. Most of the times I've gotten distinct raisin flavors have been with Fuente-made cigars with sun-grown or rosado wrappers, including the cigars we've been discussing here, as well as Hemingway Rosados and Opus X (give them rest measured in years). Fuente makes lots more sun-growns - Chateau Fuente SG, Cuban Belicoso, Queen B, etc. - all raisiny to some degree, but not as smooth as the 858 SG and Hemingway Rosado, but you should still try them.
> 
> If you really like raisin, try PMing swingerofbirches - he loves raisiny cigars and may have some more ideas for you.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know what drew me to the tat brand but from the responses I have gotten, I'm getting the hint that it's not the brand for me. That's why I asked you what you personalty like. I have discovered that I really like the Hemingways as well as the Flor fina 8-5-8 line in sungrown as well as the mentioned rosado.
I just bought 25 opus x from. Cigarbid. So your saying to forget they exist for a year or more? Aren't they
made with well aged tobacco to avoid just this? So what DO You like as your favorites? I'm trying to get lots of smooth flavor without being ill from strong nicotine Bombs

So what do I get or miss if I smoke the opus x right out the box? I've only been at this hobby for a short time so please forgive my nubbier questions


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, if you've got 25 Opus, try one after a month, then every 6 months. I've found Opuses harsh with a couple of months, noticeably smoother after a year, and I'm about due to try another one, now that my stock is nearing 2 yrs. The guy I know who's the most experienced and enthusiastic Opus smoker recommends 3 yrs and rests his 4 yrs. Some guys prefer them fresh, but based on how you've described your tastes, I don't think you will.

some of my favorites:
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro
Arturo Fuente 858 Sun-Grown
JR Ultimate Maduro
La Riqueza
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990

sticks that I've liked a lot but haven't yet smoked many of:
Liga Privada T52
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
Cabaiguan Guapos Maduro
CAO Brazilia
Fuente Fuente Opus X
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Master Blends 3
Oliva Serie G (natural = cameroon)
Oliva Serie O Maduro
Oliva Serie V
Padilla Signature 1932

more sticks worth trying:
Illusione Epernay Le Matin
Padilla 68
Alec Bradley Tempus
Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Rosado
CAO CX2
Kristoff Maduro
Liga Privada No. 9
Oliva Serie G Maduro

Some of these are higher nic. I've learned to notice when I'm reaching my nic limit, and I just put the cigar down before I start feeling sick, even if there's more cigar left.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! What a list. I will be busy for a looooong time to come thanks to your recommendations. I really appreciate it Brother. 
Really, thanks


----------



## JohnnyStix (Oct 16, 2012)

I usually check out gar reviews over at the geeks site but I've enjoyed so many lately here I wanted to join. Specifically, and I realize this is an older thread, I wanted to chime in. Both are great cigars in my opinion. My B&M carries the Rosado Gran Reserva and I can't seem to find them online so I pay retail. And they are worth it. I don't get as much raisin taste as others, but some. I do taste aged tobacco, dark chocolate and an earthiness that is difficult to pinpoint. The RGR has become my fave cigar under 10 bucks.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

JohnnyStix said:


> I usually check out gar reviews over at the geeks site but I've enjoyed so many lately here I wanted to join. Specifically, and I realize this is an older thread, I wanted to chime in. Both are great cigars in my opinion. My B&M carries the Rosado Gran Reserva and I can't seem to find them online so I pay retail. And they are worth it. I don't get as much raisin taste as others, but some. I do taste aged tobacco, dark chocolate and an earthiness that is difficult to pinpoint. The RGR has become my fave cigar under 10 bucks.


Welcome to Puff John. Thanks for posting here but may I suggest you go and introduce yourself in the new member section so we can properly welcome you as well as get to know you better. This is a great site with lots to learn and great members to learn it from. Once you stick around for 90 days and make 100 posts, a whole new forum will open up for you. It's worth it, trust me. 
As for your comment, If your finding them under $10 bucks your doing ok. I have gone to all extents to find 8-5-8 Rosados. I ended up with two boxes and those are my prized possessions.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have not tried the 858-sungrown yet.... I really like the 858 maduro's though. Such a great smoke, creamy, smooth, and chocolatly.

I tried the Casa Fuente Sungrown, and found it to be a heavy nicotine bomb. (I might have been a little hungover that day at Casa Fuente though.....) Didn't enjoy it at the time, but will revisit at some time in the future.

The Magnum R Rosado's I really do like. (I just purchased a box of 44's). They are very smooth and have become one of my favorite smokes. I think they and the Hemmingway are the best value in the Arturo Fuente line of cigars. Most Fuente's I really like (Añejo's, Don Carlos, God Of Fire, etc).


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Bad Andy said:


> I have not tried the 858-sungrown yet.... I really like the 858 maduro's though. Such a great smoke, creamy, smooth, and chocolatly.
> 
> I tried the Casa Fuente Sungrown, and found it to be a heavy nicotine bomb. (I might have been a little hungover that day at Casa Fuente though.....) Didn't enjoy it at the time, but will revisit at some time in the future.
> 
> The Magnum R Rosado's I really do like. (I just purchased a box of 44's). They are very smooth and have become one of my favorite smokes. I think they and the Hemmingway are the best value in the Arturo Fuente line of cigars. Most Fuente's I really like (Añejo's, Don Carlos, God Of Fire, etc).


Where did you find the 44s? I love them but can't find that vitola anywhere.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My B&M that I frequent got 6 boxes in last week.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I guess I'm partial a little to the sungrown, but it really depends on what mood I'm in at the time. Both a darn good smokes!


----------



## JohnnyStix (Oct 16, 2012)

Are the God's worth the higher dollar? I want to try them but my gar guru keeps telling me to save my bucks and grab 2 or 3 rosado's instead. I will try them eventually.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

JohnnyStix said:


> Are the God's worth the higher dollar? I want to try them but my gar guru keeps telling me to save my bucks and grab 2 or 3 rosado's instead. I will try them eventually.


I really dig the Carlito's, but if they had the Don Carlos instead, I myself would grab the Rosado's...


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

JohnnyStix said:


> Are the God's worth the higher dollar? I want to try them but my gar guru keeps telling me to save my bucks and grab 2 or 3 rosado's instead. I will try them eventually.


I agree with your Guru.


----------

